# SSD dans iMac G5.



## iMacounet (17 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

Est ce que l'iMac G5 supporte les SSD ? Une limite à ne pas franchir ?

Merci


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mai 2010)

Personne peut me renseigner ?


----------



## Dudul Mac (18 Mai 2010)

Salut,

Je dirais que c'est possible. Sauf peut-être pour la gestion du TRIM, car ni Tiger ni Leo ne gèrent le TRIM.

Moi aussi je me tâte pour en mettre un 40 Go dans un iMac G3 333MHz. Je signale que c'est juste pour m'amuser à voir si c'est possible et ce que cela donne en performance. Je veux faire l'interface par un adaptateur IDE-Sata comme celui-ci. Comme y'a pas trop de place dans iMac, un SSD de 2,5'' dans un berceau 3,5'' me laissait un peu de place pour l'adaptateur. J'ai déjà l'adaptateur, reste le SSD. Je suis en train de me renseigner sur lequel choisir (sans doute le moins cher).

J'ai aussi un PowerMac G5 sous Leopard, avec lequel je vais essayer. Me reste plus que le SSD à choisir.


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mai 2010)

Je voulais en mettre un dans mon iMac G4 Tournesol au début, mais il ya pas de place pour mettre l'adaptateur. :hein:

J'imagine qu'il faudra changer le caddy du HDD.

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## sebusmalus (18 Mai 2010)

Dudul Mac a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je dirais que c'est possible. Sauf peut-être pour la gestion du TRIM, car ni Tiger ni Leo ne gèrent le TRIM.
> 
> ...



C'est tout trouvé ... Intel x25 de 40 gigas, 100, éprouvé et marque connue. 
Pas super performant comme les SSD biens chers ms déjà bien mieux qu'un DD !


----------



## Dudul Mac (19 Mai 2010)

sebusmalus a dit:


> C'est tout trouvé ... Intel x25 de 40 gigas, 100, éprouvé et marque connue.
> Pas super performant comme les SSD biens chers ms déjà bien mieux qu'un DD !



Les Intel font partie des références, mais bon, j'ai commandé le Kingston 30 Go pour 79  sur Rue du Commerce hier soir. Il a été expédié aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (25 Mai 2010)

ca donne koi dans l'imac g5 ?


----------

